# BMW error code assitance



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello peepes

So my first time in this section, txs to RECLAIMER for the help, LT and software

So I have an E88 N52 ('12) and running the latest INPA (or 1 level down)
(no check engine light, or other messages or faults)

I have a 2 questions

1> I found the following below codes, some I have an idea what they are for:

*93D2 ACSM: Telltale lamp for front passenger airbag deactivation 41664km
Frequency 1

A468 CID: External open circuit (LVDS data line) 51432 km
Frequency 3

A56F Message incorrect (status emergency call,0x2c3), receiver KOMBI, transmitter
Frequency 1 (power supply 12v)

E2C7 CON: K-CAN communication fault 46192km
Frequency 2*

So the 93d2, is to do with the passenger airbag, and so far, there are no issues with this light

The A468, is for the iDrive, when it "oranged" out on me in summer

Don't know what the A56F is NOR the E2C7

The car is on about 60k, the last code was at 51k, (about 9000km's back)
Should I worry/or be concerned?

Can I erase the codes? My car is past the 4 year BUT still is in the 6/160km BMW ext. w'tee. Could this cause a problem

Many txs


----------

